# Otocinclus death.



## Forest (2 Mar 2009)

I bought two Otocinclus from Keston Aquatics yesterday, when the guy took them out the display tank, one of them latched onto the net and would not let go...he tried prizing it off with his thumb nails and eventualy it let go. I was not all that happy with his treatment of my fish but it seemed to be ok. Now less than 24 hrs after I put them in my tank, one of them is dead...haven't seen the other tonight.
I heard these fish are a bit fussy to start with...do you think the the bad treatment by the guy at the lfs could be the cause and if so do I have a case for a replacement...or...is this to be expected for these fish??


----------



## Superman (2 Mar 2009)

Ottos are as you say a bit fussy, although I've been lucky with mine.
You should have a guarantee, take the dead fish into the shop and ask for a replacement. Remember, if you're not happy with the fish they choose then you can always pick another.


----------



## TLH (2 Mar 2009)

Most LFS will offer a money back guarantee against deaths in the first 48-72 hours. You have to return the dead fish though.

The handling of the fish didn't do it any favours. You should never squeeze such tiny things and you just won't see the damage done unless it manifests in bad movement etc.

Take it back and complain.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Mar 2009)

At the end of the day, even of Otos are quite unhardy or whatever in the first stages, it still died. You should take it back and get a replacement (maybe get a few more as Otos like to be in groups aswell).


----------



## Forest (3 Mar 2009)

Took the dead Otto back to the lfs todayand they replaced it when I asked them to...I also picked up another two so now have four in there. Am feeding them on algae tabs and corgette so hopefully all will be ok.
Thanks for all the replies...really appreciated.


----------



## L number Banana (5 Mar 2009)

Good to hear the others made it. Mine made it through the starving stage with only one loss   but they have a pretty wide diet now. Along with what you've already mentioned, you can try cucumber, brussel sprouts, mango (they looovvee mango!)
and leafy greens like swiss chard or spinach. Some things they won't touch until after they've soaked for a day and others they go for right away - I haven't got their system figured out yet....

Good luck, they're wonderful fish for schooling, very playful.


----------



## L number Banana (5 Mar 2009)

Oh, I forgot mushrooms. They like the white button mushrooms. I poke a hole in the middle and insert a rock to keep it down.


----------



## a1Matt (6 Mar 2009)

mangoes and mushrooms    I never would have guessed it!


----------



## L number Banana (7 Mar 2009)

Learned that from Planetcatfish, you could read about otos for hours...I leave the mango piece in for about 12 hours or so and the mushroom can do about 2 days. I poke it occasionally just to make sure it's not disintegrating and messing with the water. I don't know what your area is like but I try to make sure any store bought veg are washed well. Wax and chemical residue possibly?

How's the little guys doing now? Little silver bellies?


----------



## Forest (7 Mar 2009)

They seem happy as Larry (whoever he is). Have seen two of them swimming up and downthe side of the tank but no other signs of pairing. Will try mushroom and mango next...what algae are they known to eat?


----------



## L number Banana (8 Mar 2009)

I don't know science-wise but in layman's terms, they eat the soft green algae from what I've seen. My local fish shop puts any algae covered accessories (ceramic skull, ships etc) into their oto tank to get cleaned. 
I always make sure there's some regular food accessible because my tank doesn't have enough regular algae and they DON'T eat that thick black beard algae   At least mine never have. I've read that they eat some of the brown algae as well but I don't know from experience - knock on wood...

I bought another oto today. He was missing his tail so I felt sorry for him and he had been in the shop for quite a few weeks. He looks healthy otherwise so I'll hope for the best and see what kind he is when his tail grows back. Fingers crossed.

Here's a good Oto article for you, it was originally written for a planted tank magazine:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=178


----------

